# Tuesday the 8th, anyone going?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be taking a guy and his father out tomorrow towards the nipple. Anyone else gonna make it. I'll be on ch 68, just yell for Capt Chris causeI don't think their boat has a name.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome, what size boat are you going on?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

George, they own a 27' sea chaser. This is the second time they have ever been trolling and I'm gonna do my bets to make it a memorable one.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

thinking about trying to go Thurs, post anything you find, good, bad or ugly.



MScontender


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

I plan on being out there. "Black Marlin" on 68


----------

